# Derbyshire 4TH reptile meeting Clubs :)



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya details of our 4th reptile meeting are as follows:-​
*VENUE*

Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

*Date and Time*

Friday 4th June 2011 at 7.30pm
​Hello trying organise a club that meets about once a month where we can meet and bring our pets , just for chats and advice from other owners , so if you would like to attend please pm me ,Thank you Lisa and Dave​


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

People attending so far :-

lele davee - bts and corns
Jane seymour and crew - ccp and jade  
Marckip - gecko and maybe his baby corn 
Aimo - one of his many reptiles  
Mujician - kenyan sand boas
Antony - ? 

Will update when i get more names


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Can you edit the post so it says the 3rd not the 4th lol


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> Can you edit the post so it says the 3rd not the 4th lol


 ooops  will do 

Btw IT is THE 3RD NOT THE 4 TH


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory: Hell Yeah!!


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

I may bring two geckos with me this time have to see how well my mack snow behaves him self.


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

People attending so far :-

lele davee - bts and corns
Jane seymour and crew - ccp and jade








Marckip - gecko and maybe his baby corn








Aimo - one of his many reptiles 
Mujician - kenyan sand boas
Antony - ?
Jonathon - Bredl's python
Willzo - ?

Will update when i get more names


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

People attending so far :-

lele davee - bts and corns
Jane seymour and crew - ccp and jade








Marckip - gecko and maybe his baby corn








Aimo - one of his many reptiles 
Mujician - kenyan sand boas
Antony - ?
Jonathon - Bredl's python
Willzo - ?
Detail3r - ?
Elina -?

Will update when i get more names


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

looking to be an excellent eve. 
emmabee may be attending as well ive been speaking to her over on captive bred.


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> looking to be an excellent eve.
> emmabee may be attending as well ive been speaking to her over on captive bred.


Going to update list again later ill add her and angelgirls who is going to try and make it


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Might be a nice idea to know each others names?! 
I'm Ben  
My girlfriend (snakeprint) be with me too, she's called Becky.


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

People attending so far :-

lele davee ( Lisa and Dave ) - bts and corns
Jane seymour and crew ( Jane and crew )- ccp and jade








Marckip ( Marc and Jenny ) - 2 gecko's and maybe his baby corn








Aimo - one of his many reptiles 
Mujician (Ben and Becky )- kenyan sand boas
Antony - ?
Jonathon - Bredl's python
Willzo - ?
Detail3r - ?
Elina -?
Emmabee - ?
Angelgirls29

Will update when i get more names


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

we had any one else yet?


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hopefully gar is going to try and make it


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Depending on what happens in the next few days I may have something very special to show!!


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

im guessing with that you are going to keep in under wraps until the 3rd then ben?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

It's not really an uber surprise, however I'm tingling about the fact I'm going to buy them soon. Not many people know about them. My ksb morph selection will reach it's absolute peak!


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

sounding good i look forward to more details of this when you have everything sorted then


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll try and attend - Make it 1 in 3 :lol2:


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

good stuff ive been to 1 out of 3 so far hoping to make it 2 out of 4 this time, really enjoyed my self


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice meeting some new people last night and old faces as well. Graham said he enjoyed him self.

Photos from Jennys camera are now uploaded on facebook 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?id=512655448&frecId=false&qn=1307179140&tid=127258084015254&success=12&failure=0&set=oa.134462519961477#!/media/set/?set=oa.134462519961477

that should be the link feel free to add any more to the album.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah.. it was nice meeting you all peeps: victory:: victory:: victory:
Lisa & her new lizard... marc & his lovely sister jenny & there gorgeous baby corn snake, jonathan & mr bredli's and Aimo. sorry there were more peeps at meeting but cant remember there names:whistling2s. mr bredli's has now moved in with us hahahaha!!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Guess this was the highest turn out so far, plenty of rep's, even a tortoise, nice one


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I want a horsfields now I've met that one! Not sure he liked Dave though! Struggling to decide what to bring next time. Mr and mrs to laugh at the size difference? Adult females? Morphs?


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Its only going to get bigger and better as well. 
Dave was just acting as a toilet all night for most of the reps was funny though. 
Need to know who will be willing to attend a fund raising day in july for Derbyshire reptile rescue. it will be a saturday and will be looking to fill two time slots one at 11-3ish and another one at around 6/7- 10/11ish.
The date i am looking at is 16 july.
so if you are free on that day or can book the day in to your schedules then drop me a pm and let me know and i can give you more details then.
People will of course be welcome for the full day if they want to as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

*aww*

Aimos pink toed lizards were so adorable awww. Im sooo glad my missy behaved herself that night... Bless her.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Aimos pink toed lizards were so adorable awww. Im sooo glad my missy behaved herself that night... Bless her.


Pink tongue, not pink toes!! Although they dont actually have pink tongues until they're much older!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Pink tongue, not pink toes!! Although they dont actually have pink tongues until they're much older!!


ooooops sorry :blush: 

I dont know where i got pink toed from..:whistling2::lol2:
Did you have them gorgeous sand boas???

Take care,

jane


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Yep. I'll bring a few big ones next time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Awww nice one :2thumb:

Anyways was nice meeting you & your little beautys!!


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Just a quick thank you to everyone who turned up last Friday was a very good night ( Dave loved being used as a toilet haha  ) was a very good turn out and some lovely Reps came


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like all my little baby kenyans have found a new home. Should have more babies in about October. Time enough for you all to get your orders in!!!
(Still got your little rough scale Lisa!!)


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I think I've got cute pink toes actually :mf_dribble:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

*oooo*



Aimo said:


> I think I've got cute pink toes actually :mf_dribble:


 Oooo Really.. Wit woooo!! Lol


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Its only going to keep on growing now lisa :2thumb:
Thank you for setting it all up :notworthy: would of been next year before i got round to it :lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

lele_davee said:


> Just a quick thank you to everyone who turned up last Friday was a very good night ( Dave loved being used as a toilet haha  ) was a very good turn out and some lovely Reps came


 
Hiya lisa,

Yeah it was really good turnout wasnt it hunnie :2thumb: I enjoyed it missy enjoyed Herself anyway... i thinks she wants to move in with marcs sister jenny :whistling2:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

*Derbyshire 5th reptile meeting clubs*

Hiya details of our 5th reptile meeting are as follows:-​
*VENUE*

Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

*Date and Time*

Friday 1st July 2011 at 7.30pm
​Hello this is a club that meets about once a month where we meet and bring our pets , for chats and advice from other owners , so if you would like to attend please pm us ,Thank you Lisa and Dave​


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

oh yes thought it would be that day il be there :2thumb:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump for the meeting on the 1st july


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump Bump for the meeting on the 1st july


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump Bump Bump for the meeting on the 1st july


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking forward to it even though its just going to be me and arrow maybe the gecko not decided on him yet, no jen with me this time


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> Looking forward to it even though its just going to be me and arrow maybe the gecko not decided on him yet, no jen with me this time


Missy will miss your Jane as will we all , but look forward to seeing you again Marc


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Jen you mean not Jane lol Did you get my email i sent you last week?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

lele_davee said:


> Missy will miss your Jane as will we all , but look forward to seeing you again Marc


Yeah, missy... will defo miss Jenny Big time 

So hows them beautiful hatchlings of yours hun ??? :2thumb:

Jane x


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Bumpty Bump bump bump


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, missy... will defo miss Jenny Big time
> 
> So hows them beautiful hatchlings of yours hun ??? :2thumb:
> 
> Jane x


They are doing great babes , getting bigger by the day


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

lele_davee said:


> They are doing great babes , getting bigger by the day


Awwwww Bless:flrt:

See ya later hunnie B :2thumb:


Take care,

Jane x


----------



## Davism (May 21, 2011)

damn why dint i read about this earlyer


----------

